# remove monitor 17" on G4 mac (round base)



## maccargo (Dec 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if it's possible to remove the monitor from the base (doesn't have to be separate, just allow more compact shipping).  Is there a special tool, and can it be easily reattached?


----------



## EHUnlucky7x9 (Dec 18, 2005)

Are you talking about the iMac G4? Yes, its possible to take off the LCD and/or the gooseneck from the round base. You need to use a T6, T7, T8 torx screwdriver and use a philips screwdriver. Once you open the dome, the screws attached to the HD/CD cage needs to be removed...and then the fan needs to be removed... and then you can get to the screws holding the neck peice. If you just want to take off the screen part, you need to remove the torx screws on the bottom of the LCD and i think on top... remove the plastic covering around the LCD... pull out the LCD to get to the screws holding the LCD to the neck. Either way... it's a LOT of work. I know because I parted away a 1Ghz iMac G4.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Dec 18, 2005)

or in other words, it require taking the whole imac apart, and voids any warranty it may have left. and if it is not put back together just right, it will fry the cpu becasue the fame is part of the heat sink, and needs to have thermo paste applyed to just the right spots durning assembley, or it will not work, and the cpu will overheat, thus making it a very expensive, but pretty, paper weight.  i do not recommend doing this to anyone.


----------



## maccargo (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for your input.  I found the solution to better packing (to fit as a carry on on a flight) is to pad & box only the monitor and carry the base in a cloth bag.


----------

